# TTOC Shop



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just buying tickets for the annual get together andit says expired next to my membership number I bought a two year membership a year ago ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Malc had an extended "moment", probably brought on by a very nice single malt  You may be correct... can you email him ([email protected]) and ask him to check and update if necessary.

Buy you tickets as if you were still a member and if necessary we'll collect the extra at the gate :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok the expiry date on the account details says June 2006 but next to the membership number it says expired?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

the lingering effects of the scotch 

The expiry date is the important bit, but obviously we need to update the memberhsip number field to take off the 'expired' - many apols for that 

If you pm me your membership number, I'll fix it this evening when I get home


----------

